# How do I overclock?



## slash_89 (Apr 3, 2007)

This is my rig:-

AMD Athlon64 X2 3800+
Asus M2N PV-VM
Transcend DDR2 RAM 1GB 667MHz
Onboard graphics, sound

This mobo has Phoenix BIOS

How do I overclock my CPU and RAM and upto what extent can I overclock these components?
And should I increase their voltages?
Should I have any additional cooling?
Right now theres only a CPU and the PSU fan,

Give me every step and detail as to how I should overclock my CPU and RAM.


----------



## Orionz (Apr 3, 2007)

VISIT TOMS HARDWARE.COM THEY HAVE STEP BY STEP GUIDE FOR
OVERCLOCKING.

Visit THEM AT

*www.tomshardware.com/cpu/cpuoverclocking/index.html

OR OTHER ONE SITE IS

*forums.overclockers.co.nz   ----=-=-

You dont beleave i overclocked my Celeron 2.0GHz to 2.44GHz


----------



## ranjan2001 (Apr 3, 2007)

You may want to read this till the end
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=41809


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 3, 2007)

u can overcooked throw BIOS and use other software like clockgen but u needed ur pll chip no of ur MOB


----------



## vivek404 (Apr 4, 2007)

NIGHTMARE said:
			
		

> u can overcooked throw BIOS and use other software like clockgen but u needed ur pll chip no of ur MOB



duh?


----------



## slash_89 (Apr 4, 2007)

and another query:- 

my mobo has a geforce 61150 chipset(northbridge) 
it heats up a lot(li think more than 60 degrees, it has a heatsink attached to it which is also quite untouchable cos its quite hot) 
is this a matter of concern? 
how do i cool it? 

and HT stands for hypertransport right? 
it says it supports upto 2ghz 
how do i increase it to 2 ghz? 

and upto what frequency can i increase my cpu? 
and abt the voltage for the cpu? 

and how to increase FSB? 

and ive mentioned the ram frequency in the bios as 667mhz which is the actual speed, 
when i overclock my cpu should i increase my ram voltage?


----------



## ranjan2001 (Apr 4, 2007)

Overclocking will surely require a good heatsink without which ur temp will go high.
HT stands for hyper threading
to overclock u have to set the auto setting to manual & then u will see those manual setting which u need to tweak as per ur requirements, before u do this note down all setting of the BIOS..............u will need this bcoz due to some wrong setting if the comp fails to POST or  boot u need to go back to default BIOS setting.

Start with any 1 setting change & try booting
FSB1:1
CPU try default sped 1st then slowly increase 5Mhz each time
Voltage is the last thing u ned to change.

I am no expert in OC but just learnt it here few months ago, reading that thread will give u some good idea of what OC is & what are the side effects.


----------



## ratzee199 (Apr 4, 2007)

Hi
I have a Laptop-IBM thinkpad R 52 series..
I am isung it for the last two years. Now I wanted to Overclock it. Is it possible to Overclock a Laptop??
Then How can I do it??


----------



## ranjan2001 (Apr 4, 2007)

not recommended though u can do it for fun.


----------



## assasin (Apr 4, 2007)

@ratzee199    u'll need clockgen to oc ur lappy,but its not recomended cuz ur lappy wont hav pci agp bus lock.so ur hdd can go bad.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 4, 2007)

vivek404 said:
			
		

> duh?



u know any other option DUH?


----------



## Supernatural (May 7, 2010)

be careful when u sqeeze your ram
it may cause hd corruption

---------- Post added at 07:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:06 PM ----------

add ons may be required if the temp goes above 50


----------

